# PC-Spiele-Sammler gesucht



## VincentVenandi (4. August 2020)

Liebe Community,

ich sammle seit inzwischen 26 Jahren PC-Spiele und besitze inzwischen über 2400 PC-Spiele. Alle PC-Spiele sind Originale und noch nie benutzt bzw. noch nie bei Steam registriert worden.

Zusätzlich verfüge ich über eine GOG-PC-Spiele-Sammlung mit fast 600 PC-Spielen.

Spiele-Sammlungen gibt es sehr viele, aber reine PC-Spiele-Sammlungen anscheinend nur sehr wenige.

Nun suche ich schon länger nach anderen passionierten PC-Spiele-Sammlern, mit denen man sich gegenseitig austauschen und gegebenenfalls etwas Gemeinsames aufbauen kann.

Meine PC-Spiele-Sammlung protokolliere ich seit Anfang an akribisch genau. Minuziöse Listen liegen entsprechend jederzeit vor.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich auch andere Sammler mal melden und Kontakt aufnehmen würden.

Ich freue mich darauf von euch zu hören,

Vincent


----------



## NatokWa (4. August 2020)

Noch nie benutzt die meisten PC Spiele ?? Damit bist du hier absolut falsch ... hier sind die Praktischen und nicht die mit nem reinen Sammelfetisch versammelt.....


----------



## VincentVenandi (4. August 2020)

@NatokWa: Wer hat denn behauptet, dass ich nicht spiele?  Meine Sammlung selbst ist unberührt, sonst wäre sie nichts mehr wert und was ich selber spiele, besitze ich mindestens doppelt. So einfach ist das. Im Übrigen sollten sich diejenigen melden, die selber sammeln und nicht diejenigen, die inhaltlich nichts Konstruktives zum eigentlichen Beitrag leisten können... 

Beste Grüße, Vince


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. August 2020)

VincentVenandi schrieb:


> und was ich selber spiele, besitze ich mindestens doppelt.


Liste mal bitte ein paar Titel auf, die Du spielst: ... .


----------



## VincentVenandi (4. August 2020)

@wuselsurfer: Fallout, Baldur&#8216;s Gate, C&C, Anno, Jagged Alliance, Wasteland, Age Of Empires, Civilization, Assassin&#8216;s Creed, FarCry, usw.

Beste Grüße, Vince


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2020)

Hallo! Willkommen im Forum!

Also insgesamt 3000 Spiele. Gratulation!
Wenn 1 Spiel im Schnitt 10 Euro kosten würde, dann wäre das 30000 Euro.
Aber gehen wir mal von 20 Euro im Schnitt aus. Dafür bekommt man schon einen guten neuen Mitteklasse Wagen.


Ich habe nur einen Bruchteil davon aber auch fast alle gespielt bzw spiele sie noch.


----------



## VincentVenandi (5. August 2020)

@RyzA: jetzt nimmst du noch meine beiden Asus-4K-Flachbildschirme für jeweils 2.500 Euro dazu, mein MSI-Notebook für 5.000 Euro und das restliche Zubehör für ca. 5.000 Euro. Das wären zusätzlich nochmal 15.000 Euro. Und so weiter... Ich weiß zwar nicht, inwiefern uns diese Rechnung weiterbringen soll, aber da du die finanzielle Seite betrachtest, habe ich tatsächlich schon mehr als 100.000 Euro in meine PC-Gaming-Leidenschaft und PC-Spiele-Sammel-Leidenschaft gesteckt. Das stimmt. Andere sammeln Autos, Handtaschen, Schuhe, Sneakers, usw. oder verrauchen und/oder versaufen ihr Geld. Ich habe es halt anderweitig investiert. 

Beste Grüße, Vince


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2020)

Ist ja gut. Sollte auch kein Angriff sein!


----------



## VincentVenandi (5. August 2020)

@RyzA: Das habe ich nicht als Angriff aufgefasst, sondern im Gegenteil: du hast völlig recht. Wie groß ist denn deine Sammlung und was spielst du gerne?

Beste Grüße, Vince


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2020)

Ich habe ca. 100 Spiele.
Ganz alte Spiele hatte ich damals verkauft.

Am liebsten Spiele ich Shooter, RPGs, Simulationen & RTS. 
Aber im Moment auch wieder ein klassisches Point&Click Adventure "Day of the Tentacle Remastered".


----------



## VincentVenandi (5. August 2020)

@RyzA: Day Of The Tentacle Remastered ist der absolute Hit! Ich vergesse nie, dass ich damals daran gescheitert bin, den Hamster ins Eisfach zu legen...  Bei RPG's bin ich ansonsten voll dabei. Meine Sammlung begann übrigens damals mitunter mit der Sammelbox "Lucas Arts 10 Adventures" (damals 50 DM, wird heute für 200 Euro gehandelt). Vielleicht können wir ja mal gemeinsam bzw. zusammen ein RPG als Team spielen? Wasteland oder Ähnliches? Können ja mal Kontaktdaten austauschen und uns kurzschließen?

Beste Grüße, Vince


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. August 2020)

VincentVenandi schrieb:


> @wuselsurfer: Fallout, Baldur‘s Gate, C&C, Anno, Jagged Alliance, Wasteland, Age Of Empires, Civilization, Assassin‘s Creed, FarCry, usw.


Ist nicht so meine Richtung.
Ich bin als ganz alter Gamer mehr auf den Sachen der 80er / 90er Jahre:
Jazz Jackrabbit, Bio Manace, alles von Apogee und Epic (Unreal), Tombraider 1-13, Indiana Jones, Alice 1+2, Bleifuß, Descent, Duke Nukem (alle Versionen), Fakk2, Gex, Metal Slug, Nice 2, Prince of Persia, Pray, Rayman, alles von SEGA und so weiter.

Da könnte ich ein paar Beiträge leisten.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2020)

VincentVenandi schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir ja mal gemeinsam bzw. zusammen ein RPG als Team spielen? Wasteland oder Ähnliches? Können ja mal Kontaktdaten austauschen und uns kurzschließen?
> 
> Beste Grüße, Vince


Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren Diablo 3 richtig abgesuchtet online. Dann musste ich eine Zwangstrennung machen. Hatte auch schon Ärger deswegen mit meiner Frau.
Seitdem spiele ich nur noch Singleplayer Spiele.
Ich hoffe mal das ich bei Diablo 4 nicht wieder schwach werde.


----------

